# Field Axe *NEEDED*



## 333.okh (May 24, 2013)

So, I carry an axe while hiking and doing Forestry Wildlife and Firefighting work. I had a highly modified FSS Collins Cruiser Axe that had one bit cut off and turned to a hammer poll and a knob scroll handle....well that all broke the other day with a crack in the head.

I am looking to replace this axe....I need 1.75 to 2.5 pound head with a knob scroll handle. I have the interior live oak to have the handle carved. It will be 36" long...yes that is very long for a small weight head, but the head will have a 4 inch cutting surface.

This axe is bearded, and also used as a crutch or hiking stick while holding the sheathed head......

NOW WHO DO YOU RECOMMEND FOR MAKING THE HEAD EITHER MODIFYING EXISTING HEADS OR FORGING A NEW ONE?


----------



## BluntForgedEdge (May 24, 2013)

Try contacting this fellow:

*Brent Bailey Forge*

Hope you find what you're looking for and Enjoy!


----------



## 046 (May 24, 2013)

BluntForgedEdge said:


> Try contacting this fellow:
> 
> *Brent Bailey Forge*
> 
> Hope you find what you're looking for and Enjoy!



thanks for that link .. wonderful resource!


----------



## tjcoogan (May 24, 2013)

Tuatahi make beautiful axes. They are not cheap but are a work of art, many different grind options. They make be able to help you on a special order.


----------



## bert0168 (May 24, 2013)

See if you can find a blacksmith near you, they might be able to repair the head if it is only cracked.

I know they repair their own forging tools and hammers.


----------



## 333.okh (May 25, 2013)

awesome links..............oh how i wish we could repair my head...oh that sounds wrong,but it is not only cracked but missing a piece.


----------



## Metals406 (May 25, 2013)

333.okh said:


> awesome links..............oh how i wish we could repair my head...oh that sounds wrong,but it is not only cracked but missing a piece.



You can repair it. . . Take it to a local welder. He should be able to weld your piece back on, and weld the crack.


----------



## mad murdock (May 25, 2013)

333.okh said:


> awesome links..............oh how i wish we could repair my head...oh that sounds wrong,but it is not only cracked but missing a piece.



Should still be repairable, and able to restore temper as well.


----------



## 333.okh (May 25, 2013)

mad murdock said:


> Should still be repairable, and able to restore temper as well.



even id there is a triangular piece and inch wide and two inches tall missing


----------



## Gologit (May 25, 2013)

333.okh said:


> even id there is a triangular piece and inch wide and two inches tall missing



Yup. A good blacksmith or a millwright could fix it better than new. 

Metals406 could probably fix it one handed while he ate his lunch with the other hand.


----------



## Metals406 (May 26, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Yup. A good blacksmith or a millwright could fix it better than new.
> 
> Metals406 could probably fix it one handed while he ate his lunch with the other hand.



:redface::redface:


----------



## Metals406 (May 26, 2013)

333.okh said:


> even if there is a triangular piece and inch wide and two inches tall missing



Throw up a couple pictures boss -- lets see what you have to deal with.


----------



## 333.okh (May 26, 2013)

Metals406 said:


> Throw up a couple pictures boss -- lets see what you have to deal with.



So now I just feel stupid. I left it anchored into a stump behind the Trinity Summit Guard Station in the Trinity Alps Wilderness. I will replace it, but also we get it back this summer and get it fixed. Man that was dumb on my part.


----------

